# New Enclosure for first customer.



## sutto75 (Mar 27, 2011)

done a tv unit and customer was very happy didnt make much but just like making them. all this for 350 bucks.


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 27, 2011)

Very good, I like it.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

How do you put the handles on the glass doors?


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey mate, for $350, did you include the cabinet or did the customer provide it? Very interested.


----------



## LatinaCarrino6 (Mar 27, 2011)

sutto75 said:


> done a tv unit and customer was very happy didnt make much but just like making them. all this for 350 bucks.View attachment 192709
> View attachment 192710
> View attachment 192711
> View attachment 192712
> ...



thats just awesome! make me one! hehe


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Guys 350 was for everything but for the therm cost a little more for that.



kaotikjezta said:


> How do you put the handles on the glass doors?



I get my glass guy to drill holes in the glass


----------



## thedee (Mar 29, 2011)

Another awesome enclosure. I'm sure your customer is very happy!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 29, 2011)

sutto75 said:


> Thanks Guys 350 was for everything but for the therm cost a little more for that.
> 
> 
> 
> I get my glass guy to drill holes in the glass


 Does he charge much extra


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work mate. Move to Darwin and do some for me. (but without the dragon snow dome :lol


----------



## Megzz (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats looks awesome


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 29, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Does he charge much extra



he dont charge me extra as i buy a bit from him and he is a good bloke.
and steveNT customer wants what she wants..lol


----------



## EarthGirl (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the partial rock wall at the back. It's very 'designer' looking. All your enclosures are fantastic. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sarah (Apr 14, 2011)

bargain and it looks amazing, and i like the feature of the rock wall did you make that as well.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey sutto I am in Brisbane and I am very interested in an enclosure of that quality.... PM me if you are planning on doing anymore!


----------



## sutto75 (May 7, 2011)

Darkhorse alway looking to do more....


----------

